

Google Street View adds Antarctica, Brazil, Ireland - msbmsb
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/09/explore-world-with-street-view-now-on.html

======
nysauhem
When I saw this headline I was wondering how they managed to get pictures from
Antarctica, but looking at Google Maps, it just looks like a geotagged photo-
album

~~~
acconrad
I was hoping they were going to haze a Noogler and force him into deep sub
zero tundra.

~~~
dagw
I would work for free if my "hazing" consisted of an all expenses paid trip to
Antarctica.

------
hopeless
I'm incredibly impressed with the streetview coverage including the classic
Irish one-track, grass-down-the-middle roads like this one near my house:
<http://bit.ly/8XLSfU>

~~~
vdm
<http://goo.gl/qDP4>

I wonder are there enough of us for a HN meetup in Cork.

~~~
hopeless
yep, there are! <http://www.hackernewsers.com/meetups/2>

There's a few of us that meet once a month to talk Ruby, Rails and other bits
of HN/startup/tech stuff. It's all very informal and you're welcome to come
along (even if you're not a Ruby dev). Details here:
<http://rubyireland.com/cork/>

------
msbmsb
Google Brazil employees:
[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Google+near+Belo+Horizonte+-+Minas+Gerais,+Brazil&sll=-22.911919,-43.197032&sspn=0.023441,0.038581&ie=UTF8&hq=Google&hnear=Belo+Horizonte+-+Minas+Gerais,+Brazil&ll=-19.929656,-43.94075&spn=0,0.002411&z=19&layer=c&cbll=-19.929576,-43.940799&panoid=IFdkUCEK9vsfAZn2WFfzOA&cbp=12,14.51,,0,9.2)

------
kemiller
And yet they still don't have my block, smack in the middle of the SF Bay
Area.

~~~
yellowbkpk
Last time I talked to the Street View people they mentioned that missing
streets like yours are usually related to bad GPS reception at the time of
capture, leading to the inability to match roads and imagery. This is usually
the reason for small pockets of no coverage in otherwise densely-covered
areas.

------
dsantos
i didn't know they had streets in Antarctica :-) great pictures.

~~~
edge17
They have bus drivers. Check out
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Encounters_at_the_End_of_the_Wo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Encounters_at_the_End_of_the_World)

Interesting documentary.

I've always wanted to go down there. There's even a few couchsurfers down
there

~~~
morganpyne
It isn't an impossible dream. There are regular jobs available at McMurdo base
and Scott Base and they need IT staff. I know two people who spend 6 months or
so every year working down there and they are addicted to it, constantly drawn
back to the beauty. They have a lots of amazing stories. You can also of
course just make the trip as a tourist.

~~~
edge17
That sounds interesting. How did your friends go about getting those jobs? It
sounds like the kind of thing i'd do. I'd prefer not going down their as a
tourist; I'd rather be involved in something if I were spending time there.

~~~
morganpyne
I'm not sure how they got started (they've been going for years and years). I
don't have an easy way to reach them right now to ask, but a quick Google came
up with these which may serve as starting points:
[http://www.coolantarctica.com/Community/find_a_job_in_antarc...](http://www.coolantarctica.com/Community/find_a_job_in_antarctica.htm)
[http://www.usap.gov/usapgov/jobsAndOpportunities/index.cfm?m...](http://www.usap.gov/usapgov/jobsAndOpportunities/index.cfm?m=1)

~~~
edge17
Thanks for the links, reading through them now. Lots of great info.

